# Flowerhorn Dull Colored due to Black Substrate?



## Strohs58 (Aug 3, 2009)

Was at one of the LFS in the area today, and was told by a clerk that my Flowerhorn was going to be dull because of the black substrate in my tank. He said no black substrate or black backgrounds If I wanted it to be brightly colored.

I know a lot can go into how colorful a fish is but never thought substrate or background played a part in it.

Is this true or just a clerk trying to sell me new substrate?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## SiNFuLWaYs (May 18, 2009)

i use dark blue an mix my sub with crushed coral but my fh is gorgeous an my cons an my malawis an fronts are all gorgeous so i would try pm'ing a moderator they have most knowledge of everyone here from experience


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Pm'ing a moderator is not necessary...you can get the info you need through a public thread, and I'm sure the mods are busy 

Highly doubtful that it would be due to black substrate or a black background. Every single one of my 7 fish tanks have black substrate AND black backgrounds, and my fish are astounding. Good genetics, good food, great water conditions, happy fish...that's what gives you good colour.


----------



## Strohs58 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thats what I figured. Thanks.


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

Substrate/background color CAN affect the fish's coloration...depending on the species. For example, in general, fish with a yellow base color tend to show brighter coloration when kept over a light colored substrate---they tend to take on more of a golden-brown coloration when kept over dark substrate.

I have a male Salvini in my 125g, with a black background and dark colored rocks, but the substrate is light. When the Sal is over the rocks, he is more of a golden color...but when he is over open substrate, he is bright yellow.

All of that being said, the other factors such as genetics, food, dominance, water quality, temperature, lighting, presence of a potential mate or rival, etc. are much more of a factor with coloration. The first things that I would try---up your water changes, temperature (a little--to about 80 degrees), and try feeding pieces of cut up frozen (thawed) shrimp. If that doesn't work, then think about changing the substrate.


----------



## Strohs58 (Aug 3, 2009)

Well thanks for the suggestions, I'm not saying he, or she is dull right now, only been in the tank a couple weeks and is still pretty small. But the clerk was saying I should change the substrate now to keep it from being dull.

So just checking his story.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

From my experience, the bright color is usually brought out with dark substrate and dark background but that's my opinion.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Black Backgrounds and black gravel is not recommended in any flowerhorn tank unless the flowerhorn has faded/peeled (turned orange/yellow/red like a RD/Midas).

it will depend on your flowerhorn, but some fish tend to try and blend in with the scenery of the aquarium, hence the fish looking darker.

it also has to do with the reflection of the light off of the gravel for 2 reasons,

1) lighter substrates reflect more light, making the tank brighter (sometimes overbearingly, which is why you should use something neutral in color)

2) the spectrum of color the gravel reflects. for example, a red fish will appear more red over a red substrate, and black fish will look more black over a black substrate. with that said, a red fish over red gravel makes for a pretty bland looking tank, and it may not be noticed that the red gravel intensifies the red because of the amount of red in the aquarium. (a little trick for intense red flowerhorns is to use black gravel and mix about 1/4 red into it, that way you notice the intensity the red brings but don't sacrifice a balance look to the aquarium)

for the best looking fish, use a neutral colored gravel and background, my personally preference is a beige color.

or if you are partial to black, mix another light color with it, the fish will neutralize its color with it


----------



## Strohs58 (Aug 3, 2009)

I may have to mix something else in with the black. It was a craigs list deal that came with black not that partial to it myself. I do have a very bright coral life light on this tank and the black substrate helps to tone it down some.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

I had black gravel in my FH tank when I first got him. He started to turn pretty dark and with washed out color. Gage told me to change to a lighter color, I did and man did his colors pop after that. Gage knows ALOT about FHs, he gives awesome advise. :thumb:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

lil mama said:


> I had black gravel in my FH tank when I first got him. He started to turn pretty dark and with washed out color. Gage told me to change to a lighter color, I did and man did his colors pop after that. Gage knows ALOT about FHs, he gives awesome advise. :thumb:


----------



## SiNFuLWaYs (May 18, 2009)

i would assume fish adjust or react to theri surroundings so colors around could affect color on them but mine are fine with dark gravel an white crushed coral mixed in.


----------

